# What if there's no WNBA..........?



## b_ball_luva (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm sure everyone heard about this WNBA controversy, basically saying if the WNBA doesn't have a new contract by the 18th (of April), there is a big chance there wouldn't be a WNBA anymore. 

Being a fan of the WNBA, i really don't like this. More people need to support this franchise, because these women are wonderful players. They may not have the "athleticism" as the guys do in the NBA, but if anyone just get the chance to watch them play, you could actually say their....good. 

Now I know, there's going to be people telling me i "don't know what I'm talking about" or "WNBA sucks" or something stupid like that, but just think about this seriously----- there are many future WNBA players out there who are waiting for the chance to show their skills to their future fans, and without this contract, this chance may not happen.


so what do you think? How would you feel if there isn't a WNBA?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

There was a WNBA???


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I appreciate the WNBA and watch many games a season. This is the WNBA's fault. Ya can't blame this on David Stern.

The WNBA players are complaining about the contracts and want more money. They don't really have any bargaining chips to use. Their TV ratings are HORRIBLE.  Their crowds are increasing and fan support is also but it's not enough. These players are just going about this wrong. I realize they want to get as much money as possible in case the league does fold, but it's definately going to if they don't just keep trudging along.

They make decent money to play pro basketball. Otherwise they'll be doing normal jobs.... I'm sure they'd rather be playing the game they love. Just sign what Stern wants and hopefully they'll become more popular and get the money eventually.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

If there was NO WNBA then what is the point in living for god sakes... I would kill myself, make that an option!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I guess it's good to have a women's basketball league where the best women basketball players can play. 
I'm not really sure about this, but is there a volleyball league, or a water polo league in America?
In Europe and in almost every other country in the world there is a league for every sport, so I guess it feels right to have a women's basketball league in the US as well.

But I guess that if nobody cares the WNBA will die.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if theres no wnba......

..............lisa leslie will start at PF for the lakers


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I hope they work something out. I will admit, I do not watch the WNBA much, but I support it and wish there was a local team for me to go see live (I am in Boston). I do hope to get down to Connecticut and see the Sun play. I think they need more teams in markets conducive to women's basketball. Connecticut is a start, but what about the Bay Area, Tennessee, basically, where women's college basketball has developed an interest.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The women's college basketball hall of fame is in Knoxville, and the Coliseum is next door, and they have a NWBL team there, for crying out loud. 

Then again, the Coliseum seats around 4,400 and generally sucks as an arena.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Caron_Butler if theres no wnba......

..............lisa leslie will start at PF for the lakers 

Not only that Diana Taurasi woudl be the 1st pick in the 2004 NBA draft


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

*personally...*

i have 2 little girls who love to shoot around,just like my 2 boys.it would really be sad if they're dream was taken away(not just my girl's dreams,any girl).could you imagine the goal,that the wnba provides for women.ioun't know about summa' ya'll,but i love women.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

If u think about it it would of been no big deal the NWBL just would of taken over as the premeir womens league they already have many WNBA stars on their teams The only problem would be no NBA name and it would take place the same time as the NBA season hurting ticket sales and television ratings for games


----------

